# travel insurance!



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 

I thought I'd pass on the good news(!!!) :roll: 
we have just had our CC Red Pennant renewal offer through - for going to europe with our Hymer.... nothing exceptional .... except that they are introducing a charge of £10 per pet for those of us who travel with our pets. 

I'm a bit ticked off with this - as I can't figure out what they are offering to cover for this extra premium. They specifically state that they aren't covering the pet's vet fees or any passport failures....

So, just a nod - be aware that Red Pennant has just started stacking the decks against those of us that choose to travel with our pets.

all the best, and if anyone has any other reccomendations for travel insurance that doesn't sting for pet ownership please let me know.

Sally


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't tell them you have a pet


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

I too had noticed this new charge, but I take a very different view.

Last year when looking for insurance to cover 2 months in France, I specifically asked about repatriation of our two large dogs in the event of an accident. While Red Pennant assured me that 'we would ensure that any alternative travel arrangements would take account of the dogs', most of the other insurers either hesitated and were less than specific as to how they would deal with such a circumstance, or clearly said they would not be covered. The impression I had was that we would be safe with Red Pennant with the rest I was not sure. To be honest I cannot remember the specific insurers I spoke to - but if you want reliable cover my advice is to go with RP, and if you don't, ask what cover is included. 

Big mistake/bad advice not to declare you are taking pets.

Why do I take this view...

Half way through our trip, at the top of Col du Tourmalet, had brake failure - long story, but not due to overheated brakes - and had to drive into the mountain to stop prior to first hairpin west of the Col. Total writeoff, lucky to survive with no injuries, 2m from 300m drop! Red Pennant and Safeguard/Allianz were absolutely brilliant. Impossible to praise them too highly. Within an hour we were in a hotel in Tarbes - filling the reception with 2 large setters + belongings in plastic bags and bin-liners. It might be easier in the centre of a French town to find a hotel that will take two large dogs, than in the UK - but it's easier without!

Two days later RP delivered an Espace, with just the front seats, rest removed, plus trailer - specifically because they knew we had to accommodate the dogs. They covered every eventuality to the extent that we continued with the holiday, albeit in Gites & hotels rather than camping sites. When we arrived home in late October in North West Scotland, RP sent up a driver to collect the hired vehicle. Hassel free.

So, perhaps not surprisingly, the extra £20 for this year's trip - money well spent, in my view. I can testify, from our experience last year, that additional costs were incurred, and covered by RP, because we were accompanied by our dogs. It seems to me this should rightly be identified as a separate item - rather than hidden in a premium which everyone has to pay. - I really don't see the difference in having to pay an extra premium for the dogs than having to pay extra to cover say garden furniture on your house insurance.

jem


----------

